# Albert Mohler on "transracial" adoption



## Gloria (Jun 3, 2008)

Transracial Adoption and the Gospel of Jesus Christ

some great thoughts here...


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for this (as you may guess, we have very strong opinions on it!) I am listening now.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 3, 2008)

The one thing is, I find that this sort of report makes us want to have uber-kids that will put the report to shame instead of normal kids who have regular behavioural issues, etc. Still, I can tell you with 100% certainty that the boys had no 'problem' relating to our white skin. The hugs were no less sincere, and little Dagem crawled into and subsequently fell asleep on Elizabeth's lap in like two minutes flat. That's trust. That's confidence (in his Mom-to-be). 

You need to _teach_ a child mistrust and 'identity' based on race. It doesn't come naturally.


----------



## Neogillist (Jun 4, 2008)

*no such thing as "races"*

Sorry, but I felt that I should correct Mohler and others who should know better. There is only one type of race within mankind, and it is homo sapiens sapiens. Even evolutionists and anthropologists have actually come to recognize that. The concept of "race" as defined by biologically isolated strains of the same species is a myth, since it has been observed that the genetic and biological differences among humans throughout the globe are continuous and not discreet. Consequently, no matter how you try to divide people into sub-categories, you always need to make new categories, and the process basically fails. Go to north of India, some people over there look like Caucasians. Some have green eyes, a pointy nose and light brown hair. Go to South America, some of the natives there look the same as those in South East Asia. There is no way to classify them. A more appropriate term in alternative to "race" is "people groups." 

Evolutionists believe that the closest human race to homo sapiens sapiens is homo sapiens neanderthalis, but even then, they have found some skeletons that are in-between the two. From analyzing mitochodrial DNA from the Neanderthals, however, they consider them to be remotely related the the sapiens sapiens, (although I think they may be wrong and many anthroplogists disagree among themselves). Anyway, I'm a creationist of course and I believe all humans descend from Noah.


----------



## Gloria (Jun 4, 2008)

Neogillist said:


> Sorry, but I felt that I should correct Mohler and others who should know better. There is only one type of race within mankind, and it is homo sapiens sapiens. Even evolutionists and anthropologists have actually come to recognize that. The concept of "race" as defined by biologically isolated strains of the same species is a myth, since it has been observed that the genetic and biological differences among humans throughout the globe are continuous and not discreet. Consequently, no matter how you try to divide people into sub-categories, you always need to make new categories, and the process basically fails. Go to north of India, some people over there look like Caucasians. Some have green eyes, a pointy nose and light brown hair. Go to South America, some of the natives there look the same as those in South East Asia. There is no way to classify them. A more appropriate term in alternative to "race" is "people groups."
> 
> Evolutionists believe that the closest human race to homo sapiens sapiens is homo sapiens neanderthalis, but even then, they have found some skeletons that are in-between the two. From analyzing mitochodrial DNA from the Neanderthals, however, they consider them to be remotely related the the sapiens sapiens, (although I think they may be wrong and many anthroplogists disagree among themselves). Anyway, I'm a creationist of course and I believe all humans descend from Noah.



I agree. This is why I put "transracial" in quotations. Any thoughts on either his views or his guest's views?


----------

